# Hand held shower head



## kuriouskitten (Dec 5, 2009)

Hi there,

My partner and I have recently moved into out first home, and are trying to install hand-held shower heads in our two bathrooms.  Both showers have tub surrounds and identical existing shower heads and faucets.  I managed to get one shower head apart, but the new heads I want to put on will not fit onto the pipe that sticks out from the wall.  If you unscrew it right from the wall, it seems like the pipe might fall right down into the wall behind the surround...

I have no idea what to do in this situation, and neither does my partner.  I would call in a plumber to give some advice, but I've installed shower heads in apartments before and have had no problems... 

Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## majakdragon (Dec 5, 2009)

The threads on the end of the shower arm (the pipe that comes out of the wall) are standard threads. Sounds like you are missing an adapter for the hose connector.


----------



## kuriouskitten (Dec 5, 2009)

That's what I was thinking, so went and bought an adapter... turns out I have no idea what kind I'm looking for and ended up with a garden hose adapter... and with no way of taking the existing shower head apart to take it with me to the store, I have no idea what size to get.  If it's like you say, and it's standard, I assume I just look for a shower head adapter...?


----------



## majakdragon (Dec 5, 2009)

I am confused by your term "taking the existing shower head apart". It should just unscrew from the shower arm. The whole head. No need to take it apart. Only thing I can think of is a head that is part of the arm (like a one piece shower arm and head unit) that would need to be completely replaced.


----------



## kuriouskitten (Dec 11, 2009)

I think that's what it might be... it seems like it's a complete unit... the shower head and the faucet. How do I replace the entire unit?


----------

